# Lost Small Blue Dry Bag on Boulder Creek, Sunday May 30th.



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Lost bag below four mile put-in and about 1 mile above Butress Rapid.

If you find the bag, please use the cell phone inside to call me at 720-352-8909.  

Thank you!


----------

